# Breeding trio of Texel guinea pigs and four stack cage



## Lindafisk (Nov 17, 2004)

I know, I know....they're not really livestock! But I know some rabbit people keep them and I have got to cut back! 

Two female and one male Texel guinea pigs, born this spring. Beautiful and sort of hard to find, these are friendly and very used to people. Never bred. Also have their four stack cage with pull out trays and urine guards. $150 for all but might separate pigs from cage.

Also have two young crested guinea pigs, brother and sister, male is flashy black and white and female is solid black, They can go for free with the texels and cage or will sell for $10 each. 

Also have an extra guinea pig cage, deep plastic bottom with wire top, sort of looks like a little house, in good shape for $20. It can hold two guinea pigs.

I don't know how to get my pics on here but here is the link for the ad that has them... http://ebayc.us/30198288

We are in north Texas, a little bit north of Dallas. Please pm me for more pics and details and thanks for reading!


----------



## Lindafisk (Nov 17, 2004)

Still have these piggies and really needing to sell, will take offers, or maybe trade for rabbits or birds or cages?


----------

